# NOTE: We are no longer using Mantis, please use GitHub Issues



## Jim (Aug 22, 2014)

We are no longer using github issues for bug reports.  Github issues was just yet another forum that we had to keep track of separately from our existing bug tracking that we already had, and people often used it for more than just bug reporting, but instead requesting features, getting help getting it to build, among various other things, and it was spamming our email accounts with it.  Pull requests still work fine.

We have instead switched to mantis to keep track of our bugs and issues:  https://obsproject.com/mantis/

Forum accounts are now linked to mantis.  To use mantis, just simply log in with your forum account.

If you have feature requests, need help building, and things unrelated to issues/bug reports, please leave forum posts on the associated sub-forum.


----------



## Fenrir (May 11, 2020)

Admin update: We are using Github Issues again, and Mantis has been set to read only.


----------

